# Metal cage?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok I'm in a welding class and have the oppurtunity to make whatever i want. I thought about mantid cages. I was thinking really thin angle iron ("L" steel) to make a cube. Cut out one side and tac weld (just weld a tiny dot) a screen for climbing and cut out a door and cut a hole and place a screen on the hole in the door. Same with the top. I would use thin plate steel for siding and part of the main structure, prime and paint it to prevent oxidation (rust). What do you guys think? If it works i could sell them (depending on size) for around $10-50 ($50 for the extremley huge ones). Thats a good deal if you think about cost of materials, labor, etc. Add a handle at the top for smaller ones and two handles on the sides for the med- large ones. Good idea or advise against it?


----------



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting idea. I don't think you could use a heat pad - too hot. Would rust be a problem? If you could make it work I think it would be cool.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 31, 2007)

> Interesting idea. I don't think you could use a heat pad - too hot. Would rust be a problem? If you could make it work I think it would be cool.


As i said I'd prime and paint them by hand to prevent rust. And the steel's properties of conducting heat are kinda the point...im just wondering about humidity... :? Could use a lamp perhaps... ?


----------



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

I was thinking hot as in hot to the touch. I've seen some cool photos of mantids in bird cages. If that works, your idea would probably work. You need to make a prototype or post a sketch.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 31, 2007)

> I was thinking hot as in hot to the touch. I've seen some cool photos of mantids in bird cages. If that works, your idea would probably work. You need to make a prototype or post a sketch.


 I'm a welder. Always make plans. And i know what you meant. I'll probably take as much time as i can on the first one. Wish i had a camera to show my rough sketch...


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder what that would look like. Mantis in jail?


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

It will likely rust. Doubt anyone woudl buy it as a mantis cage. Might be more suited as a bird cage.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 31, 2007)

Ummm I don't know Rick, the paint (spray cans) today are really good, if you prime it good and spray it, it should not rust. My hubby and I were thinking of doing the same thing, We work in glass, but we play with metal and wood :lol: Rustoleum in a can is fantastic paint, but really today they are all good. :wink:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> It will likely rust. Doubt anyone woudl buy it as a mantis cage. Might be more suited as a bird cage.


 I'll be using stainless steel and primer and hand paint it. I already welded together a grinder stand and just spray painted it and it hasnt rusted.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

Are all the metal similar? If you are using stainless, you do not need to prime or paint, it is not supposed to rust. If you are using different types of metal then you will.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> Are all the metal similar? If you are using stainless, you do not need to prime or paint, it is not supposed to rust. If you are using different types of metal then you will.


Hadnt thought on that..but what i meant , and i should have specified, is that the plate steel will be stainless and the angle iron would not be.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 1, 2007)

The cylindrical aluminium mesh wire is used to keep mantis when i was a kid, i have seen them here in www.bioquip.com but they are expensive. I think it should make a good housing for large mantis but I prefer net cages especially the collapsible type.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> The cylindrical aluminium mesh wire is used to keep mantis when i was a kid, i have seen them here in www.bioquip.com but they are expensive. I think it should make a good housing for large mantis but I prefer net cages especially the collapsible type.


So I take it that thats a no to my idea, Yen? :?:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

The metals that are non simular will corrode each other, if you can use the same thing everywhere, even paint will not stop the corrosion, within a year or less the corrosion will leak thru paint.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 1, 2007)

Nothing will last forever. :roll:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> The metals that are non simular will corrode each other, if you can use the same thing everywhere, even paint will not stop the corrosion, within a year or less the corrosion will leak thru paint.


I'm here til June 12, then im in basic training for 9 weeks then in fort sam houston (see you soon yen! :lol: ) for 22 weeks for AIT (advanced Individual Training). So that wont really bother _me_.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2007)

> > The cylindrical aluminium mesh wire is used to keep mantis when i was a kid, i have seen them here in www.bioquip.com but they are expensive. I think it should make a good housing for large mantis but I prefer net cages especially the collapsible type.
> 
> 
> So I take it that thats a no to my idea, Yen? :?:


Sorry for coming back late! Don't get me wrong it is no that i don't like your idea (i haven't seen your model yet) just the net cage suited me well for now. Will the aluminium cages have fine thread to contain fruit flies? also metal cage turn cold during winter if the room is not warm enough. I would like to have some to keep individual adult size mantis if cages of 1' high x 1' deep x 6" wide size is available, and light weight too (with aluminium i guess it will be).



> I'm here til June 12, then im in basic training for 9 weeks then in fort sam houston (see you soon yen! ) for 22 weeks for AIT (advanced Individual Training). So that wont really bother me.


Cool!! let me know when you are around the town.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

> > > The cylindrical aluminium mesh wire is used to keep mantis when i was a kid, i have seen them here in www.bioquip.com but they are expensive. I think it should make a good housing for large mantis but I prefer net cages especially the collapsible type.
> >
> >
> > So I take it that thats a no to my idea, Yen? :?:
> ...


----------

